# Fri 15/2 WP



## PoddyMullet

Fridays firming up as a Westernport morning for myself if anyone's keen. Just sifting my location options out a bit, and if ya do join in be prepared for da currents


----------



## GoneFishn

Hey Podstar I really want to get down to WP but Ill be at work probably at the time you launch 6am  conditions looking great  
What you chasing this time The Mighty Ting, Snaps, Flats or, all the mentioned.
Good luck.
The winds aren't looking to good for the weekend so far  so I probably wont be heading out this weekend.


----------



## hoit

Good Luck Poddy. Just watch out for those seagulls.

I will probably have another crack at Ricketts on Saturday morning.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet

Hoping for a ting Gone, but may handline a bigger bait overboard too. Definite ellie reports coming through too, with a wisened WP owl who knows his bay believing they'll come forth in bigger numbers from the 21st full moon from what I read. I don't know em from duck shite though. Ducks, now there's another animal with feathers! Fancy a freshwater run hoit?


----------



## hoit

PoddyMullet said:


> Fancy a freshwater run hoit?


 I don't have much credit left at the moment so I need to be back home by 10am  This would probably rule out a freshwater run for ducks. :lol:

BTW I have an ellie run booked in for the 8-9/3.


----------



## Milt

Poddy just out of Stony Point the Ting are going mad  a friend fished there on wednesday and had no trouble bagging out. Let me know if want more info?

Milt,


----------



## Donutslayer

Wouldn't mind a crack at the ellies, How long are they in town for??


----------



## Milt

The Elly's come in around March I have seen or heard much about them this year??? There not the best to eat nor do they fight too well, this time of year is good for big Gummies 

Milt,


----------



## Donutslayer

Milt said:


> The Elly's come in around March I have seen or heard much about them this year??? There not the best to eat nor do they fight too well, this time of year is good for big Gummies
> 
> Milt,


Ellies out. Gummies in


----------

